# Linux Newbi, needs ati drvers

## SlitUrNek

Alright,   Hello all i am Devin i am a newbi to linux and hope to catch on quick but since i dont have any close friends who know linux any better i feel you guys can help me out. I can do ok and learn alot easier once im in an interface but my problem is that i cant find  driver for ati and i dont know any commands to search for any. with the grit of my teeth i pulled off installing it but from here on out im lost. all in all i need a driver for my laptops graphics card and i dont know how to find it or where to find it and most importantly how to d/l and compile after i do find it. any help from you guys/gals would be more then apreciated. just for S&G the only commands i know are emerge; clear; and dhcpcd eth0 i read the other topic but i felt it didnt answer my question any one that can help????

thanks   SlitUrNek

----------

## SlitUrNek

since AresTheImpaler sais 2.9.12 dont work to well i was wondering how he got 3.2.4

when i "emerge -s ati-drivers" i only get 2.9.12

any suggestios?

----------

## AresTheImpaler

it was actually very easy to do.. you just need to do the following (as root of course):

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers
```

Then you just need to configure you x config file. If you already have 2.9.12 working then you don't need to do anything. The file is found at:

```
/etc/X11/XF86Config
```

and then just restart x (you can do this by pressing CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE)

hope it works.. 

ps. you can also read this doc: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml

----------

## SlitUrNek

so far it hasnt worked for me i have been trying for the last 2 hours but i dont seem to be getting anywhere    i d/led and compiled the ati drivers and i cant seem to configure the driver right though.

maby its the way im typing the commands, i dont know im just trying from my knowledge of dos. if there is any way i can do this it would be benefitial to me    thanks

----------

## Wedge_

Have you had a look through this thread?

----------

## SlitUrNek

no, i havent read that yet but it doesnt tell me anything about configuring it and thats where im having my problem

----------

## Wedge_

What do you mean by configuring it? The ati-drivers package has a program called "fglrxconfig" that you should run after installation. It'll ask you some questions and create the config file for you.

----------

## SlitUrNek

well i told you i was new to linux i can only look to do what i was told needs to be done but i ran that cmd and i still have the same problems "no screens found"

i would actualy like to get it up and running very soon i havent been able to take notes in my class in the past 2 1/2 weeks. spoiled by the keyboard and tired of writing it all out.

----------

## AresTheImpaler

first thing first... do you have X running correctly?

----------

## SlitUrNek

ummmmm,   im not sure lol   how do i know?    actualy to make this easier do you have an aim screen name?   Mine is  as my name sais   SlitUrNek

----------

## AresTheImpaler

sorry but I dont have aim, msn, or anything like that.. anyways....

to know if you have X running correctly, then just answer this.. when you are in linux, do you use a console only, or are you able to see something graphically?

----------

## SlitUrNek

just console no graphics what so ever

----------

## AresTheImpaler

then you need to first get the x server running. well, it is not actually true, but it is better to do it first...

you can read a great howto here:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml

basically what you are going to do is to emerge the xfree, configure xfree, and get a desktop upp and running. 

any questions you might have, just ask    :Wink: 

----------

## SlitUrNek

i did d/l xfree and i thought with gentoo it automaticaly compiles   i cant get to a desktop because it doesnt have a graphics card driver and tells me there are no screens

----------

## AresTheImpaler

 *SlitUrNek wrote:*   

> i did d/l xfree and i thought with gentoo it automaticaly compiles   i cant get to a desktop because it doesnt have a graphics card driver and tells me there are no screens

 

so you basically did 'emerge xfree' or something like that?

have you done 'x86config' ??

if so, how are you trying to start x?

also, send me these files:

/etc/X11/XF86Config

and

/var/log/XFree86.0.log

I'll pm to give you my email...

----------

## AresTheImpaler

also, please send me:

- what mouse you are using..

- if you have a special keyboard, tell me which one

- what monitor you have, and the horizontal and vertical sync of the monitor

- what video card you have

by the way, the xserver is not only an 'emerge' thing you also have to configure it so that it can work with your hardware..

----------

## SlitUrNek

my computer wasnt connected to the internet when i ran "emerge xfree"      should it have been?????

----------

## SlitUrNek

nvm it had already been d/l and stuck on the cpu

----------

## Shad

You can create a XFree86-Config by running the programm "fglrxconfig". It comes with the ati-drivers.

----------

